# Lowering A Raft into canyon



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Where is this put in?


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I've used pack animals to get rafts into some pretty remote locations, but obviously it requires access to pack animals. Maybe check with a horse outfitter or a local horse packing club. 

200 meters is a lot of rope to handle. 





wharf-rat said:


> One of my local runs has a 200m decent into a canyon that the raft needs to be lowered into to touch the river. Its commercially guided any they use a pulley system to lower their rafts down. They dont allow for public use of this pulley raft contraption.
> 
> Im looking for ideas besides carrying the 16ft heavy ass raft down. Someone once mentioned a carpet trick? what is this?
> 
> ...


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

powrider686 said:


> Where is this put in?


Its the Elk river in BC, Raft Run, Lower section in Elko, BC.
I have all the climbing hardware and rope. I just need to figure out how to lower it down without beating up my raft.

I might just ask the raft guides really nicely and offer them some beer or scotch.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I had a similar scenario. The put in is about a 50 percent grade and its 1,500 feet long. I just had one person on each end with a rope attached to the raft and lowered it that way. This was also 1,500 feet of rocks and dirt.. Just make sure it's fully inflated you slide it down.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...35927D41767CAAC7DCBA35927D41767C&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

walterwhite said:


> I had a similar scenario. The put in is about a 50 percent grade and its 1,500 feet long. I just had one person on each end with a rope attached to the raft and lowered it that way. This was also 1,500 feet of rocks and dirt.. Just make sure it's fully inflated you slide it down.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...35927D41767CAAC7DCBA35927D41767C&&FORM=VRDGAR


 

That video is super helpful in allowing me to visualize that it can be done... 
but the Damage.. Wouldn't dragging the boat put a hole or tear up the raft? my RMR is only in its second season..hmmm, maybe that's where a carpet comes in


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I dragged my Sotar down it on it's second season.. These boats are a lot stronger then you would imagine. This is the actual put in that I did. I talked to one of the local outfitters because I was concerned. He told me to pump it up to the max PSI and guide it down with a rope. I thought of a carpet or a thick canvas, but in the end I figured it would be a lot more of a hassle since a carpet would cause a lot of friction. 

He said they have done hundreds of these put ins and haven't had a problem. There always a risk..

https://vimeo.com/220748582


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Just curious how is your put in compared to these two ?


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Get a canvas tarp like one of these and wrap it around the boat before starting the descent. Much cheaper than boat repair! Easier to deal with than carpet.

https://www.tarpsplus.com/heavy-duty-canvas-tarps.html


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

walterwhite said:


> Just curious how is your put in compared to these two ?


actually, my approach looks very similar to that of the "teton slide" video.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

can you back up and rig a pulley system to your truck?


Run it down for awhile and when it starts to show wear, urethane the bottom.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

walterwhite said:


> I had a similar scenario. The put in is about a 50 percent grade and its 1,500 feet long. I just had one person on each end with a rope attached to the raft and lowered it that way. This was also 1,500 feet of rocks and dirt.. Just make sure it's fully inflated you slide it down.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...35927D41767CAAC7DCBA35927D41767C&&FORM=VRDGAR


I appreciate your determination to get your boat to such an inaccessible place, but there's absolutely no way I'd put my boat through that even if it probably can handle it!

Imaging how much of a horror show it would be to pull it back up the hill if you popped it at the bottom. I know the put in you're talking about and it would absolutely suck dragging 170 pounds of limp rubber back up it. 

If the commercial outfits won't let you use their system, I'd rather make something myself... Maybe 4 huge caster wheels on a platform or something?

When I paid for a day trip on the elk, they had us the passengers carry the boats down, if memory serves. Maybe you just need to make sure you've got a good crew of people to help you get it down.


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

Where there is a will there is a way.. 
Its such a pretty stretch of H20
I think my best bet might be to convince a raft guide to let me use their pulley system...


You carried a raft down to the elk..wow...I get tired carrying my kayak to that put in. If you trip you are going for a long ride!!


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

wharf-rat said:


> Where there is a will there is a way..
> Its such a pretty stretch of H20
> I think my best bet might be to convince a raft guide to let me use their pulley system...
> 
> ...


Now I'm wondering if my memory on that is correct.

I'm pretty sure they did have us at least lower them down the last ramp to the river.

I drink... So I don't know what I remember now. [emoji28][emoji848]


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

This is it!! I found a video of the put in... but it looks like they have a contraption of sorts.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSKvi96p2oQ


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

wharf-rat said:


> This is it!! I found a video of the put in... but it looks like they have a contraption of sorts.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSKvi96p2oQ


Looks like it's basically a metal sled.

Those runners look like they slide but also dig in a little so it's controlled.

You'd still have to drag that sled back up the hill!


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

My advice is to convince a friend with a raft to do it with you and use their raft  



I have seen a cool system made out of rolled roofing material. Grommets were added and cam straps were used to attach it to the bottom of the raft. Worked great.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

wharf-rat said:


> That video is super helpful in allowing me to visualize that it can be done...
> but the Damage.. Wouldn't dragging the boat put a hole or tear up the raft? my RMR is only in its second season..hmmm, maybe that's where a carpet comes in




This is why they use an Aire with a “10 year Drag is down the side of a mountain warranty “


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Looks like you could get an ATV down that part of it.



wharf-rat said:


> This is it!! I found a video of the put in... but it looks like they have a contraption of sorts.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSKvi96p2oQ


----------

